# Newbie need some help



## mapesy (Jun 30, 2012)

What breed do you think these are. They lay blue eggs (we were told when we bought them)

Also they are now 11 weeks old and in an Elgu go and I wondered if when it rains in the day do you leave their door open or close it to keep them warm?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would say Easter Egger. They look mix breeded. Araucanas should be tufted and rumpless while Ameraucanas should muffed and bearded. Since you have no beard and have a rump I would say Easter Egger. Which is fine also, I have one. They are mixed breed chickens, bred to give blue green eggs.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh forgot to add, always leave the door open during the day so they can go in and get out of the rain/sun.


----------



## mapesy (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you that helps alot. Will they not get too cold at 11 weeks in rainy weather?


----------



## mapesy (Jun 30, 2012)

My partner rang the farmer who we got them from and we have now found out they ate crested cream leg bars!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

mapesy said:


> My partner rang the farmer who we got them from and we have now found out they ate crested cream leg bars!


Never herd of them, so I had to google. lol it looks like their a very rare mixed breed so thats probubly why I havent heard of them. I also found a site saying their only available in the UK, are you there or in the U.S ?


----------



## mapesy (Jun 30, 2012)

Apyl said:


> Never herd of them, so I had to google. lol it looks like their a very rare mixed breed so thats probubly why I havent heard of them. I also found a site saying their only available in the UK, are you there or in the U.S ?


Yep I'm in the uk. It's been bugging me for ages, I have been trying to research them for ages and I finally know what chickens I have. We have named them custard and cream now!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

mapesy said:


> Yep I'm in the uk. It's been bugging me for ages, I have been trying to research them for ages and I finally know what chickens I have. We have named them custard and cream now!


lol Well I guess that would be why I never seen or heard of them lol Its a UK breed, we dont have them in the U.S . 
Cute names !


----------



## mapesy (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

ive got a clydach clocker ! i think some poultry farms name the cross breeds.


----------



## goatgal (Jul 18, 2012)

I have an Egloo for my younger birds and yes, keep the door open for them. They will go inside and huddle together if they get cold.


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

Those are the UK type Ameraucanas 

US Ameraucanas have a different look, and lack the crest.

Ameraucanas in Australia have a crest like the UK ones.


----------

